# [Windows]  vs TrustPort Total Protection

## Bolik333

vs TrustPort Total Protection 
  TrustPort Total Protection  74 .   ?

----------


## admin

*Bolik333*,       . -, TrustPort Total Protection          , -,       ,       .

----------


## Bolik333

,         (  )      (,   ..),     :(

----------


## admin

*Bolik333*,    *TrustPort Total Protection*      ,   .        .
 ,      .     '       .
  ,        -  .

----------


## Hunter

.    .      .    G-DATA.       ,       ,       ...   ,     ....   ,     :(:(:(

----------


## Mihey

*Hunter*,    ,

----------


## Hunter

,     :(     :(    ,

----------


## V00D00People

,   .

----------


## admin

Avast. , ,  Sandbox.

----------


## erazer

avg free, avast, nod32, symantec, , avira,  
    - .  
       :  .  ,       ,        ( shareware-). ,       .  ,       -   ,       ,       . 
 ,      ,   -    ,         ,     - ,   ,         . 
  ,           .

----------


## FLY_INTER

,            (   )   ,          ,      ,   ,     ,      ,    ,    .

----------


## erazer

> ,            (   )

      -         . 
  -   :   2.8   ,   .

----------


## Hunter

> -         . 
>   -   :   2.8   ,   .

    -  ().     -       ,     - "   ".  2,8  ???  !!!  !

----------


## FLY_INTER

> 2.8   ,

    ?       

> 

   ,      ?

----------


## Bolik333

> :  .  ,       ,        ( shareware-). ,       .  ,       -   ,       ,       . 
>  ,      ,   -    ,         ,     - ,   ,         .........

   -   ,   ,         .     TrustPort      ,     4    4 . -      " "  .      .     .

----------


## FLY_INTER

> .

   

> 

    

> 4    4

   4  ,   700  ,     ,

----------


## Bolik333

> 4  ,   700  ,     ,

       .

----------


## erazer

> -  ().

         "", " "  " " -  , .   ,     .   

> -       ,     - "   ".

  ?   

> 2,8  ???  !!!  !

      -     .   

> ?

  !  ! RAM,  -      .    ?   : "  " -   ,      "" 3 .  ?   

> ,      ?

   ... ! 
p.s.  .   

> -   ,   ,         .     TrustPort      ,     4    4 . -      " "  .      .     .

     -.          7.  7-          .          .   .

----------


## Hunter

> "", " "  " " -  , .   ,     .

     - ()       ?           (,   ,        ) -    ,    , G-DATA .     ,        -   "".            ...
   ,          
? 
     .    15-30%      
          ,     ( ) -  .  
    -     . 
       ...

----------


## erazer

> - ()       ?

     

> (,   ,        ) -    ,    , G-DATA .     ,        -   "".

       -        .       .   

> .    15-30%

     ?   

> ,     ( ) -  .

      

> ...

     ...

----------


## Hunter

-  , , .        
 
P.S.     . 
P.P.S.

----------


## kit

(   -   ).      -    ? TrustPort   -          . **:        Microsoft Security Essentials,   -   (  ,   - )

----------


## Hunter

> (   -   ).      -    ? TrustPort   -          . **:        Microsoft Security Essentials,   -   (  ,   - )

      !  !
TrustPort   . -   , .      -  .   ...

----------


## rust

22 ,     ,      ,        .... ...  
                     ,    .

----------


## admin

.  

> TrustPort Total Protection       TrustPort,    .   ,     , -,      ,   . 
>   TrustPort Total Protection      ,        Xenon  Argon,         *BitDefender* *AVG*. ,     ,      ,    ,          . 
>  ,   TrustPort Total Protection                     .            (, ,    . .),     ,      .     ,         ,  The Bat!, Microsoft Outlook/Outlook Express, Mozilla Thunderbird  Windows Mail.  ,         ,      ,    , ,   . 
>     ,         . ,   -          : TrustPort   ,             ,  . http://itc.ua/articles/trustport_tot...ion_2012_55434

----------


## erazer

,   , : AVG        -        .      trustport',   " "   ,       .            .

----------


## Hunter

fragov, -    .   TrustPort Total Protection.    !    : 
 
        .          ,   USB, CD/DVD, Bluetooth, -, iPod, FireWire,         .      -    .     ID   ID .      . 
 
          : ,  ,            . 
 
,      . 
 
    .     ,      .   ,      .          ,     USB - ,        ,       . 
       ,  100-    .     " " -   .  ,       ,    . 
 
   Portable ()   USB - .         .              USB - ,     .  
 
  13   -,     ,        .              .  
    -    ,    ,     .       ,  (  ,      IT-,    "",        -    ).        . 
       .        .

----------


## rust

Linux

----------


## Hunter

Linux              ,      -      Linux.       OpenSUSE,   !

----------


## erazer

...       -   .

----------


## Hunter

> ...       -   .

  ,

----------


## rust

> Linux              ,      -      Linux.       OpenSUSE,   !

     ...    6  .       10     ,     .    .
       ,     ...  - .

----------


## erazer

> ...    6  .       10     ,     .    .
>        ,     ...  - .

    ,   -    .      -  ,  .          -   ()   ().    .

----------


## rust

...     ...     ....

----------


## Hunter

,       Illustrator, InDesign,    QuarkXPress,  CorelDrew.      .  -      Linux,             , .    .

----------


## admin

> ,       Illustrator, InDesign,    QuarkExpress,  CorelDrew.      .  -      Linux,             , .    .

   .   ,     .    *rust*'  .         ,   ,   .
    WinSCP.    PDF?   ,      Linux...    ,            .
 Photoshop    WINE,   ,        ,    Windows.

----------


## Bolik333

> ()   ()

       ,    .                 .   

> ,   , : AVG        -        .      trustport',   " "   ,       ......................................  .

    ?     !              (,  ),   -    ...          ...

----------


## erazer

> ,    .

   ?   

> ?     !

    ?  ,   -  ? ,     ?  ,   ?

----------


## Hunter

",   ?"       ?   ,   .           ,  .      ,    "  " -     ,     ,  ,  "  ".   ,        .      ,       .    ? 
     ""   "" .   - ,   ! , ,     -  .    -   "   " -   .     -  "" .   " "    . 
    ,  .      ,    /.          .

----------


## erazer

> ",   ?"       ?

         .   

> ,   .

     . ,      :  ,   .   

> ,       .    ?

           .

----------


## Bolik333

erazer,  ??? 
,          ...

----------


## 23q

> erazer,  ???

     ,

----------


## rust

> PDF?

       ....

----------


## admin

> ....

     쳺   ...

----------


## Hunter

> -         . 
>   -   :   2.8   ,   .

    2.8  -  " "!     ?!     Kaspersky Internet Security 2012.      "avp.exe".   27 772 ,  41 264         110 .              57 888  . 
        ,     !!!  !

----------


## Hunter

> ....

    ,   . 
 !

----------


## erazer

> 2.8  -  " "!     ?!     Kaspersky Internet Security 2012.      "avp.exe".   27 772 ,  41 264         110 .              57 888  . 
>         ,     !!!  !

    ?  
1.    internet security
2. internet security     
3.     ,      , -     . ,    -  ?

----------


## Hunter

, ,   " internet security"?

----------


## erazer

> , ,   " internet security"?

      : " ". KAV   , internet security -    ,       .      .          .       -       .

----------


## Hunter

> -       .

   ! !

----------


## Bolik333

,              .    . Trustport  .   .

----------


## kit

> ,              .    . Trustport  .   .

               -  -  ?

----------


## rust

....  ,         .         100 .   ....        ...

----------


## erazer

-   3     ...

----------


## rust

,

----------


## kit

,   -    ,      
   .

----------


## erazer

> ,   -    ,      
>    .

       .. " " -      .

----------


## kit

> . Trustport  .   .

     .    (
Kaspersky Virus Removal Tool; Avira AntiVir Personal; Rising 2011 Free; Dr.Web CureIt 6.00.11; avast Free 6.0.1289; AVG Free; PC Tools AntiVirus Free; NOD32 Scanner; Trust Port trial; Comodo Internet Security Premium 2012 (5.8 Final)) 
  Dr.Web CureIt, Trust Port trial, Comodo Internet Security.
Dr.Web CureIt   ,   Trust Port trial     Comodo Internet Security      8 () .
      Trust Port?   - ,   Trust Port   . **:                  :

----------


## Bolik333

> .    (
> Kaspersky Virus Removal Tool; Avira AntiVir Personal; Rising 2011 Free; Dr.Web CureIt 6.00.11; avast Free 6.0.1289; AVG Free; PC Tools AntiVirus Free; NOD32 Scanner; Trust Port trial; Comodo Internet Security Premium 2012 (5.8 Final)) 
>   Dr.Web CureIt, Trust Port trial, Comodo Internet Security.
> Dr.Web CureIt   ,   Trust Port trial     Comodo Internet Security      8 () .
>       Trust Port?   - ,   Trust Port   .

  1.   ,  *Kaspersky  * .
2.   ,   TrustPort   ,    ???   ,  ...
3.   " "              ...
4.    ,   .1. 
5.      TrustPort ,  ,  **        .
6.               . http://safetygate.ru/index.php?topic=691.150#msg25213

----------


## kit

> 1.   ,  *Kaspersky  * .
> 2.   ,   TrustPort   ,    ???   ,  ...
> 3.   " "              ...
> 4.    ,   .1. 
> 5.      TrustPort ,  ,  **        .
> 6.               . http://safetygate.ru/index.php?topic=691.150#msg25213

  1.    -   ?       ,     -  Linux
2.    -      ,    ?
3.        -     -   .
4. .1,        ,    Linux.
5.       TrustPort ,    -   .
6.   ..    ,      ,     ,  3 .

----------


## Bolik333

Linux - .   ,        (  ,       ).     - ,    : ESET, AVIRA, BULLGUARD, GDATA, COMODO....     ...

----------


## Bolik333

TrustPort    ,   .         TrustPort   
-   TrustPort *TrustPort Internet Security  3*  
https://portal.trustport.com/promo/ruchipis 
 ,  : *RUCHIP2012IS*

----------


## erazer

.

----------


## 23q



----------


## Bolik333

PC Format ()  *TrustPort Internet Security 2013* -      180 
  - https://portal.trustport.com/promo/plpcformat
 .
 : PLPCFORMAT2012IS 
    .

----------


## Sky



----------

